# Signs and customer behaviors at vape shops:



## Hooked (30/12/20)

*Signs and customer behaviors at vape shops: Multivariate multilevel model analysis*
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7752655/
12 Dec. 2020

Follow above link to read the report. 

What I found interesting is that "Male customers were more likely to be seen purchasing e-liquid at the shop than female customers. This finding is consistent with other studies that documented female customers reporting “not feeling confident” inside vape shops, which were viewed as a generally more “masculine” space (Ward et al., 2018)."

I wonder if the same applies here? That a vape shop is a more "masculine" space didn't even occur to me the day that I fumbled my way through a cloud, to inform the very friendly guy behind the counter that I wanted to start vaping!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (30/12/20)

Hooked said:


> *Signs and customer behaviors at vape shops: Multivariate multilevel model analysis*
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7752655/
> 12 Dec. 2020
> 
> ...


I think it may be more evident or perceived in the US where the report comes from. My favorite shop where I started vaping was initially all male staffed, but that changed quickly and some very knowledgeable ladies joined the team behind the counter.

And lots of ladies walked in and were treated no different to anyone else, no matter what they came to look at or purchase, and there was always a well known lady who actually calls herself the “ real boss “ making sure all went as it should, and no one got too much out of hand, even in friendly banter, that hottest sucker in the world episode springs to mind as well.

Reactions: Like 5


----------

